# SIO-Funktion mit IO-Link Modul



## espeess (4 Februar 2020)

Hallo SPS-Gemeinde,

ich bin noch sehr neu in der SPS Programmierung. Vorkenntnisse habe ich bisher nur in C, C++ und Python.

In meiner Firma hat es sich ergeben, dass ich eine SPS 750-881 mit einem IO-Link Modul 750-657 programmieren kann. Verwendet wird dafür WAGO IO-Pro v2.3.

Ich habe leider kein normales Input/Output Modul, jetzt möchte ich aber zunächst die Ports des IO-Link Moduls benutzen, um einen einfachen Aktor, z.B. eine Lampe, zu schalten. 
Dass mit dem IO-Link Modul über SIO therotisch machen kann habe ich bereits aus der Doku der library Datei entnommen. 

Leider fehlt mir die Erfahrung in der neuen Programmierumgebung und vor allem IO-Link, um meinen Fehler zu finden.

Ein Programm auf die SPS aufspielen hat bereits geklappt. Dabei habe ich die example-Datei auf das System aufgespielt und versucht einige Werte wie die bModeChannel_1 auf #200000010 und die bSIO_DO auf 2#00000001 zu setzen, aber ohne Erfolg.

Nachdem ich bei meiner Suche keine Einsteiger-freundliche Anleitung für IO-Link gefunden habe, habe ich gehofft hier könnte mir jemand Hinweise geben, wie ich das Problem lösen kann. Oder ist das für Einsteiger sowieso unmöglich?


Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## Tobsucht (4 Februar 2020)

Hallo,

da du leider nicht schreibst welchen Baustein du verwendest bzw. welches Beispiel du hast gehe ich davon aus, dass du den Baustein IOL_Master verwendest.
Vorausgesetzt die Portkonfiguration ist korrekt kannst du die Ein- und Ausgänge bSIO_DO und bSIO_DI verwenden.

Die Standardeinstellung der Ports ist auf Eingang gestellt. Somit solltest Du am Ausgang bSIO_DI eine Änderung sehen, wenn du 24V auf einen der C/Q Anschlüsse legst.


Grüße


----------



## espeess (4 Februar 2020)

Hallo Tobsucht,

danke schonmal für deine Hilfe. Ich verwende die Beispieldatei, die beim Download der Wago lib enthalten ist. Dabei ist ein IOL_Master, ein IOL_M_Configuration und ein IOL_CALL.

Ich finde leider keine Unterlagen dazu, wie ich die Ports richtig konfiguriere. Über die Steuerungskonfiguration von Codesys habe ich lediglich einen Aus, bzw. Eingang bei einem 4-Port Master. 
Liege ich mit der Vermutung richtig, dass man über die IOL_CALL die Port-Konfiguration vornehmen muss?

Entschuldige meine blauäugigen Fragen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Tobsucht (4 Februar 2020)

Nein, per IOL Call kannst du auf Parameter des IO Link Devices zugreifen. Eine Konfiguration wird, wie der Name schon sagt, über den Baustein IOL_M_Configuration durchgeführt oder über das Programm Wago IO Check. Die Struktur IOL_typSimpleConfig enthält die Konfiguration. Zum Beispiel bModeChannel_1:BYTE;(*0:deactivated,1=DI,2=DO,3=IOL


----------



## espeess (5 Februar 2020)

Danke, ich werde es gleich morgen ausprobieren und melde mich dann


----------

